# American Goju Belt Ranking



## ziason (Mar 14, 2007)

Does anyone know what their ranking system is? I can't seem to find it anywhere on the net.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 14, 2007)

White, Green, Purple, Brown, Black.  I think that there may be degrees of brown but I can't remember.


----------



## Burnerbob (Apr 5, 2007)

Try this http://americangoju.com/


----------



## Brian S (Oct 19, 2007)

This also will be dependant on the school.

 The levels are from 10th kyu to 1st dan,ofcourse,but the belt colors may vary.
 At our school it is white - green- brown- black, with two stripes between each colored belt.

 Are you involved in American Goju?


----------

